# Any last minute thoughts?



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm dropping off my car in about 3 weeks give or take to get boosted. This is my current setup so far to look forward to:

_U13 SR20DET T25 Turbocharger
U13 SR20DET Turbo Manifold
B14 SR20DE JWT Programmed ECU (3 Bar, 370cc, Bored MAF)
B14 SR20DE ECU Wiring Harness
B14 SR20DE Intake Manifold with all sensors
B14 SR20DE MAF Sensor
B14 SR20DE Primary O2 Sensor
370cc Fuel Injectors with Fuel Rail
Walbro 255lph Intank Fuel Pump
NISMO Fuel Pressure Regulator
Spearco Front Mount Intercooler with End Tanks
Custom Intercooler Piping
HKS Standard Recirc Valve
Custom 2.5" Downpipe
Custom 3" Exhaust Kit
Intake Filter
3" Cat Converter
Autometer Lunar Series Boost, Water Temp and Oil Pressure Gauges
Stromung Turbo Muffler
Clutch Specialties Street Disc
Clutch Specialties Pressure Plate
MAF Adapter Plate
SR20DET Manifold Heat Shield_

I'm wondering if I really need to find a resonator for this setup or not. I tried calling Scott at Stromung for a 3" bullet resonator, but they don't make 3" resonators. I just don't want to be too loud.

I also wanted to see if I "needed" to add anything to this for RELIABILITY. I'm not interested in making more power until I drive the car myself to see if I like it or not the way it is. There's always room for more power in the end. 

I also wanted to pick up the Blitz Limited Edition SBC-id and Power Meter-id. It would fit perfectly in my bottom DIN. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

setup sounds fine. and for the resonator, you can go through Magnaflow. Magnaflow part #14499 has a 3" inlet/outlet, 4" body diameter, 22" body length, 27" overall length, & stainless steel. its a Magnaflow Magnapack, might want to give that a try. mines still being made and should receive it soon, ill let you know of the results.

btw ive got the ga16 hotshot turbo kit with 3" S.S. exhaust piping w/ 3" carsound cat. and Apex'i Turbo muffler.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you already get the JWT programmed? If not get the 4bar program that way you have some headroom if you switch turbos, and YES you will need a resonator. (trust me)


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That's what I was going to say. Since you have the fpr and you're going to bump up the fuel pressure to 4 bar, you may as well get a 4 bar program for your JWT so it can read and compensate adequately.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the comments everyone. The reason I went with a 3 bar program is because someone told me that a 4 bar would be a "driveablity nightmare" with my setup. I trust my source pretty well, but again, I do have a FPR, so I should be able to tune it out with a 4 bar, right? I already placed my work order, so I'm not sure if I should change it or not.


----------

